

Why Instagram is A Cautionary Tale for Young Entrepreneurs  - startupstella
http://entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/instagram-mega-millions

======
AVTizzle
This article says nothing. I get what you're trying to say here, but this is
premature:

"Facebook’s acquisition of Instagram is doing the same exact thing for the
next generation of entrepreneurs."

Oh yeah? The "next generation of entrepreneurs"? Who are they? Where did you
hear about them?

"Now, entrepreneurs see a startup that was novel and completely pre-revenue,
and see the opportunity that they too can have a billion dollar exit in less
than two years."

They do? Poor guys. Did you personally speak to any of these "entrepreneurs"?
Did you read about them somewhere? Or are you just pulling this mystery group
and their M.O. out of nowhere?

I don't see it. In fact, more than a mass exodus of a generation of blind
hopefuls you're referring to, I've seen a mass bandwagon effect of blog posts
and articles milking Instagram for every angle and non-angle (case in
point...) possible.

This post didn't present any new ideas or facts. Just a half-thought out
ramble on a dead horse, and the word "Instagram" in the title.

~~~
startupstella
if you take a look at the site where this is coming from, you'll see that i
actually talk to the "next generation of entrepreneurs" on a daily basis. the
whole point of this post is to caution young entrepreneurs to build meaningful
companies that solve real problems instead of trying to make a quick and
successful exit

~~~
AVTizzle
Ok, fair enough. So you talk to them on a daily basis. Can you link us to a
conversation where one of these up-and-comers shared with you their vision of
a pre-revenue billion dollar sale?

Tales of caution are fine, but you stated a fact: that starry-eyed
entrepreneurs are mindlessly following Instagram into dreamland. I'm
challenging that as fiction.

------
89a
Enter email address?

cmd+W

~~~
astrec
Me too. But I hit it a second time and got the article. I very nearly flagged
it. Not cool.

